# Sticky  -= 4000/Coupe GT/Typ85CQ FAQ How-To, DIY & FAQ =-



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

To have anything added to this list, use the report post to moderator function

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Fourtitude search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer








*4000 & Coupe GT FAQ*

4000 & Coupe GT Buyers Guide & Modding Basics
How to Identify Coupe GT vs Turbo Quattro Coupe (UrQ)
AC: To Convert, or not to Convert...and how to get REALLY Cold Air
Coupe GT Digital Dash Manual
DIY Repair 101: Cleaning Audi Window Switches
DIY Repair 102: CIS & CIS-e Diagnostics, Tuning, & Troubleshooting
What shop manual terms really mean
Why NOT to put oversized rims (like 17"+) on your 4000/CGT
 FAQ: 4000 & Coupe GT Engine Swap to MC1 or MC2 10VT
FAQ: Converting your Coupe GT to quattro
FAQ: K&N Filters, are they any good?
_Modified by DUandCC at 6:18 PM 3-31-2006_


_Modified by DUandCC at 6:19 PM 3-31-2006_


----------

